

HTML plays GBA - akerl_
https://github.com/comex/demos

======
SifJar
Live, running version:
[http://htmlplayspokemon.qoid.us/](http://htmlplayspokemon.qoid.us/)

Although it doesn't seem to be working properly for me. From the looks of the
JS console, it seems to keep resetting.

------
neur0mancer
README? A description?

